# Portion of Atlanta ORV Trail Re-Routed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
May 10, 2006

Contacts:
Paige Perry 989-732-3541
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Portion of Atlanta ORV Trail Re-Routed;
Bridge at Brush Creek Closed

The Department of Natural Resources today announced that a portion of the Atlanta off-road vehicle (ORV) trail is being temporarily re-routed in Montmorency County, north of Atlanta and west of Hillman, due to safety concerns with a DNR trail bridge. 

The bridge is due to be replaced later this summer, but there is an immediate hazard as the bridge is old and the abutments have been washed by several beaver floodings and heavy spring run-off from Brush Creek.

The trail has been re-routed onto Brush Creek truck trail and Voyer Lake Road, with permission of the Montmorency County Road Commission. It will be moved back onto its original path through the forest after the new bridge and abutments are installed later this summer. The re-route is marked with orange triangle confidence markers, designating the ORV trail with yellow underneath delineating the "temporary re-route." The trail over the bridge in Hillman Township at Brush Creek will be marked closed.

For more information regarding the status of this trail, contact Paige Perry at the Gaylord Operations Service Center at 989-732-3541, extension 5256, or visit the DNR's Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr and click on Recreation & Camping.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

